# Fencing for several types of animals...???



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I am just setting up my "homestead" and am looking at fencing in a 3-4 acre area that I plan to use for several types of animals, possibly... 

The Extension Agent told me I will need to use the area for rotational grazing, so I plan to divide it later into small areas, but for now, I am just doing the perimeter fencing. 

I plan to use it for ponies, Dexters (mini-cattle), goats and poultry (I am hoping to allow free ranging during the day). 

I want to buy the horse fencing with the 2" X 4" openings. It will be 6 foot high. Will this be okay to contain the goats?

I know they have the woven wire, but it is 3" X 6" openings, and I prefer the smaller opening with having ponies in it. And poultry. 

So.... would I be okay with horse fencing for goats with it being 6 feet high and them having quite a bit of area to roam in? 

Thanks for any help... I just don't know enough about goats to know if the fence is okay, and I will be picking up my first goats this spring! 

Very excited! :bouncy:


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Howdy!

Sounds like you have great plans for your homestead 

We have had the most success with stucco wire. It sounds like it is similar to the mesh fencing you are planning to put up. I believe it has 2 x 3 inch holes in it. It works really well for the most part. I would suggest running a strand of electric wire around the very bottom to keep your goats from wiggling under the fence (and keep predators out) and also a strand part way up the fence (about whither height on your goats and mid-chest height on your ponies) to keep them from rubbing/pushing/standing on the fence. The critters really enjoying rubbing up and down the fence in spring when they shed. We have successfully kept goats, horses (minis and full sized), mini donkeys, Jersey cows and pigs in this type of fencing set up. I am hoping to try it with some heavy ducks this spring. Our dairy goats are fine with the mesh alone but the meat goats will crawl under unless there is electric wire...go figure.

All the best!


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

that would be more than enough for goats. that horse fencing is expensive! are you sure you need it? maybe someone will have some less expensive alternative suggestions.


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

The stucco wire I described is cheaper than your horse fence. Most construction/home improvement type places carry it. I think it is about 4.5 feet and that is sufficient height for my goats.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

To keep the cows/horses from walking down the fence, you'll NEED at least 2 (3 or more would be better) strands of hot wire. This will also keep predators out to some extent.

6' high fencing is way excessive for all the animals you're interested in, except for maybe the poultry. However, with hot wires and free ranging, It is unlikely they'll have any desire to leave the property. I know mine don't leave the fenced pastures, and I don't even have hot wires ran. 

I would get 4' rolled field fence and run a couple strands of hot wire. Either that, or do panels. Be careful of the type of fencing you get, as some horned goats will get stuck in fencing. Better yet, do not allow yourself to get talked into buying horned goats. 

If you plan on housing male animals, be prepared to house and pasture them separately and behind more reinforced fencing.


----------



## CritterLover (Aug 31, 2006)

Its so great that you are thinking ahead. You're right about not wanting to use field fence with pony feet. However, if you are interested in hot wire, it shouldn't be an issue. I used something called sheep and goat fence, which resembles horse fence, but instead of 2 x 4 openings, it has 4 x 4 openings and was considerably cheaper. We ran that and a strand of smooth wire around the top and the final fence is about 5 feet tall, plenty tall for my horses, goats, and chickens. I'm wishing now, 2 years later, that we had run a strand or two of hot wire and will probably remedy that this Spring because of the rubbing and stretching of the wire other shave mentioned here. Its all about what you are able/wanting to spend. If you spend it up front, in my opinion, you aren't constantly fixing and rigging it later.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

will the electric strung on the inside keep predators out, or should you really have three strands? The middle and bottom on the inside, and the top on the outer side (IE coyotes)?


----------



## jode (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the stucco fencing and hotwire. We have "no climb" horse fencing and our Shetland ram thinks it is just perfect for practicing ramming. He is tearing it apart. It was meant as a temporary enclosure until we were ready with their permanent pens, but it is not holding up well.

Regarding the idea to rotate the animals - DO IT. It is a great idea and will:

- Break the lifecycle of many parasites
- Allow your pasture to grow up fuller for the animals


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help! 

I wasn't planning to run any hot wire... I was thinking 6 foot high with just ponies would keep them off the fence, because they can't get their heads over it? The cows either. Or do they rub on it and cause problems? 

Will the goats try to climb it and horse fencing isn't sturdy enough for that? So I would need hot wires? Or with 2 inch holes would they not be able to climb it? 

Maybe I better plan to have an area with hot wire for the goats only? :shrug:

Thanks again for the replies and the help!


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't have very good luck with the chickens staying on the property.. and we have 10 acres. They would constantly run across the road, get hit by cars, be picked up by owls, or hawks etc etc... so I just finally built a large barn room for them.

I will be making a pen for them to be able to get outside, but it will have a mesh wire for a roof on it. Too many varmits around here.

As for goats and horses... we currently have the horses in barb wire, but I've been collecting on cattle panel for them, and the goats are currently in this as well.

My ideal fence for the horses, would be cattle panel with strong posts, and a stand or two of electric fence on top. The electric fence wire may keep the chickens in too... but I haven't been able to try it yet.

Good luck on your new homestead! I know you are excited... remember it is a LOT of hard work, but keep following your dreams, and you will gain many rewards!!!

Cricket


----------

